# Please Help, No Idea What I'm Doing!



## Corsy (Dec 18, 2011)

I really need help.  I've been viewing posts here for 2 days and it's been very helpful but I still don't know what to do.  I just returned from Orlando where my husband and I previewed the Vistana presentation and bought but after doing the research, are going to cancel.  We were intrigued because we do go to Disney nearly every year and it seemed to make sense, and both my father and sister used to own DVC and were very happy.  The thing is that we won't want to go to Disney EVERY year and I'm frightened by everyone now trying to unload theirs...and the other issue is that we NEVER vacation for a week at a time...my husband and I travel alone for usually a 4 night vacation each year and with our 3 kids (ages 9,6,3) for another 4 nights, with school and our jobs we cannot get away for an entire week at a time.  Also, I've never heard any other system's presentation so I have no idea if Starwood is the best for us as the salesman said especially if we are buying resale.  And in about 10 years, Orlando will no longer be appealing and that's why people are giving them away!  Please help direct me which system and which resort I am supposed to choose!  My husband and I are in a position where we can afford to do this now but expect that we both could potentially lose our jobs in 2012 so we wanted to do this now to ensure that we will continue to be able to vacation as we are used to!  Help, I'm lost!


----------



## ronparise (Dec 18, 2011)

Corsy said:


> I really need help.  I've been viewing posts here for 2 days and it's been very helpful but I still don't know what to do.  I just returned from Orlando where my husband and I previewed the Vistana presentation and bought but after doing the research, are going to cancel.  We were intrigued because we do go to Disney nearly every year and it seemed to make sense, and both my father and sister used to own DVC and were very happy.  The thing is that we won't want to go to Disney EVERY year and I'm frightened by everyone now trying to unload theirs...and the other issue is that we NEVER vacation for a week at a time...my husband and I travel alone for usually a 4 night vacation each year and with our 3 kids (ages 9,6,3) for another 4 nights, with school and our jobs we cannot get away for an entire week at a time.  Also, I've never heard any other system's presentation so I have no idea if Starwood is the best for us as the salesman said especially if we are buying resale.  And in about 10 years, Orlando will no longer be appealing and that's why people are giving them away!  Please help direct me which system and which resort I am supposed to choose!  My husband and I are in a position where we can afford to do this now but expect that we both could potentially lose our jobs in 2012 so we wanted to do this now to ensure that we will continue to be able to vacation as we are used to!  Help, I'm lost!



Let me be the first to advise you to rescind. There will be a paragraph in your contract that spells out that right and tells you how to do it...Do it!!

You can do your research, find a system that works for you then do that on the resale market


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

Please read this article about rescinding - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493 

AND then RESCIND IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Owing a timeshare does not work well for everyone.  The fact that you generally travel in four day increments rather than week increments (and like it that way) is a strong indication that a week based system is not for you.

Nothing wrong with that, but you should therefore absolutely rescind your week based contract.

Others will probably give you workable ideas on point based systems, but your first step is to get out of the week based system you purchased.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2011)

There are other timeshare systems that allow partial week stays. Rescind ASAP. If you DO choose to buy, buy resale. And if, as you say, you fear losing your employment, you have no business buying such a luxury good as a timeshare and taking on it's never-ending commitment of paying Maintenance fee bills that always come due with the Christmas bills. 

Sorry, but that's the way I see it.

Oh, and Welcome to TUG! We really are helpful, friendly people.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Corsy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Clarify*

Let me clarify a few things.  First, I wasn't questioning whether or not to rescind, it is my full intention to do so...we put down the deposit knowing we had the opportunity to cancel and wanted to do the research so thanks for the advice, but that decision has already been made.  Second, while we may lose our jobs we are reasonably debt free and have other income sources so that is why I am considering doing this, because we can pay for it now and I'm not concerned to be able to pay later for the Maintenance fees, although it's ashame that I feel so judged so quickly here.  My question is that since clearly a week system doesn't work for me, does someone have a suggestion of a system that would work for me, I would appreciate the recommendation since I know nothing about any of the systems!  Part of the reason we considered buying direct was because we were able to split it up!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Let me clarify a few things.  First, I wasn't questioning whether or not to rescind, it is my full intention to do so...we put down the deposit knowing we had the opportunity to cancel and wanted to do the research so thanks for the advice, but that decision has already been made.  Second, while we may lose our jobs we are reasonably debt free and have other income sources so that is why I am considering doing this, because we can pay for it now and I'm not concerned to be able to pay later for the Maintenance fees, although it's ashame that I feel so judged so quickly here.  My question is that since clearly a week system doesn't work for me, does someone have a suggestion of a system that would work for me, I would appreciate the recommendation since I know nothing about any of the systems!  Part of the reason we considered buying direct was because we were able to split it up!



RCI points or Wyndham would be my two recommendations, but it depends on where you like to travel and how fancy the places are you like to stay in...its really hard to nail down since everyone has different locations they love and different work/school schedules


----------



## Corsy (Dec 19, 2011)

We like to stay in relatively nice places, hence why we wanted to do this.  We do go to Orlando quite often which was why we were looking there but that will change in a matter of 5-10 years so I want something that will trade easily especially because for the vacations my husband and I take alone, they certainly won't be to Disney!  We also have to stay in hotels several times a year for work so thought this could help with that too...and the salesman told use that we could split the week so I guess that was a lie.  Tell me more about Wyndham and RCI?  Anyone else have a suggestion?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, Corsy, welcome!

There are many points based systems out there which allow less than 7 day stays.  The one I'm most familiar with is Wyndham, which I have owned for about a dozen years and am for the most part quite happy with it.

Part of it depends on where you want to travel. Some systems have resorts in one area of the country and not another.  Wyndham is good in the east (Northeast, East coast, Florida) and Midwest/Midsouth (Missouri, Tennessee).  They have a number in California but not much on the coast, nothing in the pacific northwest.

Folks on this discussion board usually advise to buy a timeshare or a system that has resorts within driving distance of where you live.  That way, if finances are tight and you can't afford to fly to a vacation spot, you can still enjoy a vacation closer to home.

If your job situation might be up in the air for the next year or so, you might consider renting from other owners to test the waters with a few resort chains to get an idea of which is the right one for you.

Agagin, welcome!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Let me clarify a few things.  First, I wasn't questioning whether or not to rescind, it is my full intention to do so...we put down the deposit knowing we had the opportunity to cancel and wanted to do the research so thanks for the advice, but that decision has already been made.  Second, while we may lose our jobs we are reasonably debt free and have other income sources so that is why I am considering doing this, because we can pay for it now and I'm not concerned to be able to pay later for the Maintenance fees, although it's ashame that I feel so judged so quickly here.  My question is that since clearly a week system doesn't work for me, does someone have a suggestion of a system that would work for me, I would appreciate the recommendation since I know nothing about any of the systems!  Part of the reason we considered buying direct was because we were able to split it up!



First of all, you didn't say you were going to rescind in your original post, so the advice you got was spot on.  But no one is judging you - in fact most of us have been in your shoes.  We are just very frank about $$$ here.

As far as buying, I recommend that you hang around TUG for 6 mos. and do a lot of reading.  There really isn't any "one-size-fits-all" answer.  Wyndham might be a good fit, and we have a Wyndham forum on TUG.

Please reconsider buying a timeshare in your financial situation.  It is easy to buy a timeshare and very difficult to sell it - and sometimes even impossible to give it away.  

You should be concerned about the maintenance fee.  If you can't pay it, they will turn you over to collections and it will ruin your credit.  Do you know that a 2 bdm. Vistana maintenance fee is going to be in the $1,000+ range and come due right after Christmas every year?


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy said:


> We also have to stay in hotels several times a year for work so thought this could help with that too...and the salesman told use that we could split the week so I guess that was a lie.



It was not necessarily a lie that you could split the week.  Some systems/resort chains do allow it.  What is likely to have been a lie, or at best misdirection, is any suggestion that ONLY a developer (retail) purchase is worthwhile.  Most benefits of timesharing apply to both retail and resale purchasers, although generally there are some benefits reserved solely for retail purchasers, these are usually (perhaps never) worth the thousands of dollars more for the retail purchase.

Also, in systems that include the possiblilty of using some of your points for hotel stays, this does not generally provide the best use of your points.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are some questions you can answer if you like to clarify your needs:

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4) How many people do you usually travel with?
5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 
9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## ronparise (Dec 19, 2011)

Several factors led me to Wyndham. 

1) There are several resorts close to my home Daytona, Pompano and Orlando within a 4 hour drive. Several resorts in the Florida panhandle, Georgia Tenn, and New Orleans, and the Carolina's are within a days drive. The added expense (plane fare) and the advance planning necessary for resorts further away would mean I wouldnt be able to go as often or on short notice

2) Wyndham is a points system so a 3 day getaway is possible

3) Although quite nice, the  properties are not 5 star quality which is good, because Im not a 5 star kind of guy, by budget or personality. 

4) Financially Wyndham works for me. The buy in was next to nothing and the maintenance fees reasonable (not cheap) and I am able to pay monthly

5) Wyndham has properties  in San Francisco where my daughter and grandkids live, and in Washington DC where My wife and I both have family. When I found out that the only 2 timeshares in the DC area are Wyndham, that sealed the deal

Wyndham works for me. It might for you too

I think most of us Wyndham owners would agree we are happy with the resorts, the staff at the resorts and on the phone, the computer system, even the maintenance fees.....in fact everything but the sales staff 


By the way; usually when someone says they might lose their job the assumption is that that's a bad thing and they will have less disposable income...Given that assumption, the advice you got was reasonable. Now that I know what you meant; (no job means you  will have the time to vacation and spend all that money you have) Ill change my advice and say...Go for it

Seriously, the thing I like least about TUG, is all the unsolicited advice thats given here. (and Im one of the biggest offenders)  Be assured however all that advice is well intentioned and not judgmental  (well not too judgmental)


----------



## Corsy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for all of that info.  In my original posting I did in fact say that we were going to now cancel and I am not waivering from that decision.  I guess all of the information is really confusing.  The only reason I mentioned the job situation is that NOW is when we have the money to put up front to guarantee that we'll still be able to vacation later...I assure you that maintenance fees are NOT a problem, we can afford the $1000 a year or whatever it ends up being.  I'm just trying to figure out where is best.  Denyse asks where we will likely go at least half of the time and that would be Orlando at least for the upcoming 5-10 years, but then that will change.  I guess my question then is that if the Starwood salesman said that I can split the week and resale has the same benefits as retail, could I not then split it if I bought resale?  Sorry to sound like an idiot, this is all new to me!  And if Wyndham is what is recommended, should I do an Orlando one and if so, what does anyone recommend?


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 19, 2011)

I would look at Hilton.  It's very easy to book 3 and 4 day vacations and they have 3 very nice Orlando resorts.

They don't have as many locations as the other hotel systems, but you can easily trade through RCI for years you don't want to go to Orlando.  And, a resale unit gets all the same perks as a developer unit (except it doesn't count toward elite status -- not a big deal for most people), including the ability to convert to hotel points if you're not using your week (there's even an ability to use some of the points and convert others).

The quality of their resorts is very similar to Starwood  but they run a tighter ship as far as expenses are concerned (much lower maintenance fees than your average Starwood resort).


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 19, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> First of all, you didn't say you were going to rescind in your original post, so the advice you got was spot on.



See the third sentence of the OP.  

I agree with everyone that rescinding is a great decision. First and foremost because your travel patterns (4-5 nights at a time) are not well suited for Starwood's system.  Yes, you can book 4-5 nights at a time in SVN, but only at 90 days out -- even at your home resort! So if you need to travel during popular weeks, then you may well be shut out of the dates you need.  And if you have to fly to Orlando, not being allowed to book until 90 days out really limits your ability to lock in airfare sales. 

I also agree with the posters who questioned the wisdom of purchasing a timeshare at this time. With tons on inventory in Orlando, rental prices are outstanding; There is absolutely no need to lock yourself into a contract! For instance, you can rent a 2 bdrm at Sheraton Vistana Villages for $190/night, all-in, through Dreams Unlimited, most weeks of the year. That is just slightly more than owners pay in MFs per night, and you don't have to book in weekly increments. 

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/Sheraton/Villages/svv-res.cfm


----------



## Corsy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for that info!!  I will reiterate that we do have an income source and are looking to buy now because we have the up front money to do so!  I had no idea about not being able to do Starwood less than a week only 90 days out, I'm so glad you told me that! Is that the same for Hilton and Wyndham?  Do people agree that Hilton would be a good way?  Do their points transfer also to hotels, does such a thing exist in ts where I could use the points any way I want, sometimes for 3 or 4 night vacations and sometimes to stay in hotels?  Maybe I just don't realize that what I'm looking for isn't possible?  Thanks again!!


----------



## ronparise (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyndham allows 3 and 4 day stays reserved 10 months out, or more

your original post said you had decided to rescind, but didnt say you had done it yet...have you?...It dosent make sense to me that you are planning your next move before writing and sending that rescind letter

By the way, being able to afford the purchase price is not a big deal...I have a dollar, under the pillows of my  sofa too....The maintenance fees are another story. as is the air fare to get to where you are going...You really do need to think about the ongoing expense

You start off a thread with a title like "help I dont know what Im doing" and ask for advice....You're going to get it...Sorry,  but most here dont tiptoe around an issue.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy, apologies for perhaps coming on a bit strongly about your needing to rescind, and rethink timeshares in general at this time. Only you know your economic situation and it was presumptive of me to put my values on you.

I have found that owning at least one resort week that is linked to RCI Points gives me the flexibility to book some stays shorter than a week. I don't do it, but I suppose it's some comfort to know that it's an available option. I also own in a mini-system that allows booking nightly stays very reasonably based on availability. Wyndham has more resorts in the Eastern US and also allows short stays. I don't own Wyndham, one reason of which is some confusion on my part about the need to pay for housekeeping when you book short stays. You only get a limited number of housekeeping credits per year, and I just think of this as weird. But that's just me and ymmv.

Denise's checklist of timeshare selection is very helpful in selecting what will give you the best bang for your vacation buck. If you answer those questions honestly for yourself, it will help.

Hang here for a while- others have said months, but give it 2-3 weeks of looking through the sub forums, find one that seems to fit and ask owners of those systems. They will help you get value and usability rather than bills that are impossible to get rid of for a timeshare that isn't a good fit for you to use.

Jim


----------



## Corsy (Dec 19, 2011)

There's no need to apologize...being new to this I probably gave too much information and I did ask for advice.  What I simply should have posted was that I'm looking for a resale (yes we have rescinded) that will allow us either multiple 3 or 4 night vacations or hotel stays.  We go to Orlando right now every 12-18 months right now but that won't be forever so we need to be able to exchange.  Does it make the most sense to do it in Orlando?  Better to buy on eBay or here?  My only concern about Wyndham is that I never stay there nor see them...I see Hilton's everywhere.  And I didn't know about the housekeeping credits not sure I'm about that either!  I so appreciate the input and apologize if my original posting had too much info... We can afford it and want to do it...the advice I need is where and what because I'm clueless so I'm counting on experts for guidance!  How do I find things out like the housekeeping credits, length of stay required, ability to transfer, ability to use at hotels, etc...?!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Hang here for a while- others have said months, but give it 2-3 weeks of looking through the sub forums, find one that seems to fit and ask owners of those systems. They will help you get value and usability rather than bills that are impossible to get rid of for a timeshare that isn't a good fit for you to use.
> 
> Jim



I think it took me over a year of posting on here constantly with dumb questions before i finally bite the bullet and bought


----------



## Lennyk325 (Dec 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> You start off a thread with a title like "help I dont know what Im doing" and ask for advice....You're going to get it...Sorry,  but most here dont tiptoe around an issue.



This is the truth, it happened to me? I was pissed but i got over it


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy, another thing you might consider is to use the TUG (or Redweek) classifieds to rent a week here and there while you decide. You can often rent for less than the cost of MFs so if you want to just stay for 4 days or so out of the week, it is not a big financial hit. You also get to experience what it is about TSs that we all like. The separate bedrooms, the kitchen and in suite laundry. The ability to live almost like a resident in resort-y areas of the country where we could never afford a permanent second home. You also learn about the various systems by attending their 'updates'. Just don't buy from a developer! But you seem to have gotten that memo.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

Corsy said:


> How do I find things out like the housekeeping credits, length of stay required, ability to transfer, ability to use at hotels, etc...?!



Congrats on rescinding!  I did not understand from your first post that you had already done so.  
   

If you would like to answer the questions I posted above, that would help us, help you, and it will clarify your goals in your own mind.  If you can't answer all of the questions yet, that's OK.  That just means you need to do more research.

Secondly, TUG has dedicated forums for each of the major timeshare systems.  Based on what you have posted so far, it sounds like Wyndham would be a good match for you.  So I recommend that you start your research by:
1.  visiting the Wyndham forum
2.  read all of the info. posted at the top of that forum
3.  browse through the posts on the forum and do a lot of reading
4.  then - ask some questions

If what you learn doesn't interest you, move on to one of the other forums.

Whatever you do:
1.  Take your time - there is a lot of info. to digest
2.  Buy resale


----------



## persia (Dec 19, 2011)

It's been said before.  If you don't know what you are doing why are you throwing tens of thousands of dollars at it?  You do that with a fiver or tenner, not serious money.  No developer is going to offer you a deal on timeshares today that you can't get tomorrow.  Rescind, sit back, read and study and if it's still for you then you can get the same deal later.


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Denise, here goes!

1) Where do you want your home resort to be? I think that Orlando makes the most sense since we go there every year pretty much now and it's easy and not expensive to get to!
2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?  Probably will use it more in the next 5-10 years, then will trade more.
3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?  So many places I'd like to go!  All over Europe, Greece, Arizona, California, Bermuda, Other Carribean.
4) How many people do you usually travel with?  Usually just my husband and I or with the 3 kids.
5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?  Locked in to school schedule.  That's why we only travel 4 days at a time because I hate traveling during the busy holiday times and can only take them out of school for 2 days at a time.
6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?  More than likely!
7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?  We never do!
8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 4 or 5
9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?  Probably about $10,000 but the free ones seem much better!
10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?  Probably not more than $1000.
11) Are you a detail oriented planner?  Usually.
12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?  Yes but I feel that I can and will be able to manage the up to $1000/year.

Does that answer everything?  I really, really appreciate the guidance, you all saved me $20,000!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

One thing jumps out at me - if you want 4 or 5 Star properties, Wyndham won't work for you.  For 4 or 5 Star accommodations, you are looking at the hotel affiliated systems:  Starwood, Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott.  

Also - a maintenance fee of $1,000 a year for a 2 bdm. is probably too low for a 4-5 Star property.

Do you stay in 4 and 5 Star hotel now?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 20, 2011)

You can book 2, 3, 4, or 7 nights in the Hyatt system.  Properties are upscale.  

The thing is also a blazing trader in Interval Interational, you can trade for multiple full weeks and drive your cost per week low enough that you may not mind taking a full week but just using 4 nights.

Read about Hyatt and if that seems appealing, post more questions here.

H


----------



## heathpack (Dec 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Also - a maintenance fee of $1,000 a year for a 2 bdm. is probably too low for a 4-5 Star property.
> 
> Do you stay in 4 and 5 Star hotel now?



FYI, my Hyatt MF are just under $1000/ yr


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

heathpack said:


> FYI, my Hyatt MF are just under $1000/ yr



That is a great deal!


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, we usually stay in better places.  I guess I'm unaware because when we viewed the Vistana Resort 2 bedroom we thought it was amazing and the MF were only $700.  What about Hilton?  Marriott?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Yes, we usually stay in better places.  I guess I'm unaware because when we viewed the Vistana Resort 2 bedroom we thought it was amazing and the MF were only $700.  What about Hilton?  Marriott?



Was that a 1 bdm. or every other year?  The maintenance fee for a 2 bdm. is more:

Sheraton Vistana Villages
Bella Phase
Standard 2 Bd - $972.63 + taxes
2 Bd L/O - $1260.22 + taxes
2 Bd. EOY - $671.41
Key West Phase
2 Bd - $978.11
2 Bd. L/O - $1,400.68


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, I'm not finding any information about the Hyatt system, am I missing something?


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

What we had signed from the developer was $700 a year and we spoke to people at the pool who had one they were willing to give away that was $800 a year.


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

It wasn't Vistana Villages it was the resort, maybe that's the confusion!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

I own at SVR and my 2 bdm. is $918.52.  Many times people don't really know what their maintenance fee is, and they may have simply given you old info.

Here is the forum for Hyatt - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I went on Hyatt Website and it doesn't look like they have a property in Orlando, and I'm not sure that they have one anywhere I would want to travel every year...


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the contract I signed in front of me.  The  MF are $662.16 and taxes $105.80.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Corsy said:


> I have the contract I signed in front of me.  The  MF are $662.16 and taxes $105.80.



Is it a one bedroom or 2 bdm?  Every year or every other year?  Phase?


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

A 2 bedroom, every year in cascades.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are last year's maintenance fees, so that sounds about right.

Sheraton Vistana Resort
Cascades
Sm. 1 Bd. - $390.82
2 Bd. L/O - $ 981.30
*2 Bd. - $772.96*
Lakes Phase
2 Bd L/O - $1,148.28
Springs
2 Bd. - $828.45


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Here are last year's maintenance fees, so that sounds about right.



I know that on the two Spas units we own, the tax portions are slightly different, leading to each unit having a different MF bill amount.

Assuming that situation also happens in other SVR phases, that may account for the couple $'s of difference between what the OP reports and what was listed by someone in the 2010 MFs thread.


----------



## grgs (Dec 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Here are last year's maintenance fees, so that sounds about right.
> 
> Sheraton Vistana Resort
> Cascades
> ...



Just to be clear, the* 2012* mf for an SVR-Cascades, 2 bedroom non-LO EY unit is $772.96 (includes optional $5 ARDA fee), which is what you have listed above.

The 2011 mf for the same unit was $763.50 (including ARDA).

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for pointing that out.  Those are the 2011 maintenance fees.  I'm already in 2012 mode.  

Per my comments above about 4 or 5 Star resorts, even though I own there, I don't really think of SVR as being 4 or 5 Star, but I guess that now that it has been completely renovated it is.  When I think of the 4 and 5 Star Starwood resorts, I think of the newer ones with higher maintenance fees.  

If the OP is thinking about buying a resale at SVR, I'd buy a high season true fixed week, like week 51 or 52, to get the highest trading power in II.   I don't think a floating week will have the trading power she wants.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the travel demand index for Orlando, so you can see which fixed weeks would have the highest trading power.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

A very timely email from Starwood:

Was SVR Gold Crown before the renovations?



> Dear DeniseM,
> 
> We're excited to share that Sheraton Vistana Resort was recently named an RCI Gold Crown Resort® for 2012 by Resort Condominiums International (RCI).
> 
> ...


----------



## lily28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think svr is silver crown before the renovation


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought everyone thought that Starwood wasn't going to be the best option for us?  So I guess then knowing that a) We like to stay in a nice place, b) we don't travel for a week at a time, c) I think we want our main place to be either in Orlando or Sarasota, d) I want to be able to transfer my points to both other destinations and to use in hotels (I travel for work to Atlanta and Dallas and spend a good amount of money on hotels each year), which of these ts do you recommend for me?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2011)

Corsy, I honestly can't recommend any timeshare system that will satisfy your desires. TS, by their nature are more geared to leisure travelers who get- and take- the traditional 1- or 2 week vacations- not long weekends. I don't think any system has the luxury facilities in all the places where you want to be. 

Best wishes, but imo, timeshare doesn't seem a very good fit for you. Be glad you rescinded as I can't see how you would get the value you desire for the upfront price and ongoing MF.

Jim


----------



## Corsy (Dec 20, 2011)

What about membership in a Vacation Club any recommendations there?  Surely I cannot be the only person with these travel needs?


----------



## squeeze (Dec 20, 2011)

Corsy said:


> I thought everyone thought that Starwood wasn't going to be the best option for us?  So I guess then knowing that a) We like to stay in a nice place, b) we don't travel for a week at a time, c) I think we want our main place to be either in Orlando or Sarasota, d) I want to be able to transfer my points to both other destinations and to use in hotels (I travel for work to Atlanta and Dallas and spend a good amount of money on hotels each year), which of these ts do you recommend for me?



Corsy.
We own at SVV and I wouldn't tell you its great for what you are looking for either. Seems like our travels were somewhat simlar to yours and we have lost two weeks (two years worth and over $2,000 worth of usage) in the past 7 years from simply not using it.  

When transferring to use the hotel points, its not a great value. You don't get many starpoints (for hotel usage) for your staroptions (your resort points) + there's a fee to convert--- making the value even worse.  

We currently have two years setting at II and will lose another week this year (over $1,000 again) unless we give it away or rent it for nearly nothing (and at a loss).  I don't like the thought of paying for someone else's vacation (so therefore, I usually don't look to give it away).

For 2012 I plan to pay that crazy fee to convert to starpoints (for hotel use) so we can at least use them. I just have to sit and giggle at times, otherwise I would probably be crying. :hysterical:  This economy has been a real kick in the pants.

For the fees we pay and the conversion to keep it (because resale is hideous and we do use it some) I would highly suggest you join a hotel rewards program and sign up for the bonus points and get a credit card with your preferred hotel to earn the points you need to maximize. This way you can stay at the hotels of your choice and simply rent a condo/timeshare when you choose you want that for your vacation. :whoopie: 

with your $1,000 spend on your hotel stay or stays (instead of maintenance fees---) plus the bonus options and promos that are offered (nearly year around) from the hotel programs + the credit card spend, you would be far ahead in what you would get.

Thanks to all the great people here at TUGS you will likely always be able to get advice on travel ideas (if wanted) and also to help you with getting a rental at a fair price whenever you choose for the timeshare/condo. 

We travel and use our hotel points quite a bit. And, it sounds like you need the flexibility of long weekends or short stays. You can get this with a credit card (earning points on daily purchases) and a rewards program that the hotels offer.

If you still insist on a timeshare, I may have one to sell you at SVV. :ignore:


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 20, 2011)

Corsy, my recommendation is to take your $1000 per year and spend on whatever hotel you would like to stay at.  Your expectations of (a) to (d) plus 10K out of pocket upfront and the limit of 1K per year in maintenance fees do not match with reality of timesharing.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

Corsy said:


> What about membership in a Vacation Club any recommendations there?  Surely I cannot be the only person with these travel needs?



Vacation Clubs have no underlying deeded ownership.   When they go under - they have your $$$ and you have nothing.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Vacation Clubs have no underlying deeded ownership.   When they go under - they have your $$$ and you have nothing.



At this exact moment in time, i'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, right now the economy is shaky for some(i have a solid job, but alot don't) if things get bad for more people....With a deeded TS, they face foreclosure, with a Vacation Club, its only a bad debt, which is still a credit hit, but not as bad

If a vacation club folds, your debt stops, i'm not sure what happens when a timeshare folds honestly, do you get the $1 back the week is worth?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> At this exact moment in time, i'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, right now the economy is shaky for some(i have a solid job, but alot don't) if things get bad for more people....With a deeded TS, they face foreclosure, with a Vacation Club, its only a bad debt, which is still a credit hit, but not as bad
> 
> If a vacation club folds, your debt stops, i'm not sure what happens when a timeshare folds honestly, do you get the $1 back the week is worth?



If a timeshare "folds" the underlying property is sold - sometimes for condos, but at least there is an underlying property to sell.  If the property is sold, there is no longer a maintenance fee, and you don't own a timeshare any more.  Also, it's pretty rare for a timeshare to go under - although it has happened with some small independents.

With a vacation club, if the company goes bankrupt there is nothing.  On a daily basis we have people come to TUG and ask about buying into a vacation club.  I haven't seen one yet I would risk a cent on - much less the thousands that they want.

I will take my chances with a timeshare over a vacation club any day.  You apparently feel the same way.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I will take my chances with a timeshare over a vacation club any day.  You apparently feel the same way.



In my current situation, with the research i've done, i no question prefer TS's....But honestly, i've done zero research on Vacation clubs, what i have read about them is shady, IMO, that doesn't mean they are all shady, just that the good one's are hard to find


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> In my current situation, with the research i've done, i no question prefer TS's....But honestly, i've done zero research on Vacation clubs, what i have read about them is shady, IMO, that doesn't mean they are all shady, just that the good one's are hard to find



If you find a good one, please let us know.  The problem with vacation clubs is that they have no in-club TS inventory, so most of their vacations are the leftovers from the exchange companies.  In other words, the club doesn't own any timeshares, so you aren't going to get prime trades from them.


----------



## IndyJoe (Dec 21, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Thanks Denise, here goes!
> 
> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be? I think that Orlando makes the most sense since we go there every year pretty much now and it's easy and not expensive to get to!
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?  Probably will use it more in the next 5-10 years, then will trade more.
> ...


I think Ron's advise is right on.   Wyndham might be a good choice for you.  Check out Bonnet Creek right in the Disney property.  We use our weeks in Atlantis and Vegas, but use Wyndham points for 3 and 4 day vacations.  This year as an example using 3 nights before a cruise in Ft. Lauderdale and the rest in San Diego.  Not even going to our home resort in 2012.  Bonnet Creek is very nice and I would give this resort 4 stars.  But as mentioned in other posts, Wyndhams tend to be more in the 3 star range.  Might be an option to at least research.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 21, 2011)

Im at Bonnett Creek now. Ill be writing something about the desk clerk and her supervisor (all good) the room they gave, me (probably the best in the place), The parking pass lady, and the new hotel, (now open)  For now its back to bed


----------



## heathpack (Dec 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Vacation Clubs have no underlying deeded ownership.   When they go under - they have your $$$ and you have nothing.



I think it is possible that the OP, who is not very familiar with timesharing, is referring to points-based or other deeded timeshares with a points component- ie, Disney_Vacation Club, _ Hyatt _Vacation Club_, Shell _Vacation Club_, etc.

In fact, other than the fact that even resale DVC is expensive, DVC might be an option:
1.  Multiple units in Orlando
2.  Can book any number of nights
3.  Decent resale value, so can sell when kids are grown
4.  Can buy just what OP needs- ie the equivalent of 5-9 nights per year, easily split into 2 trips

OP would then need a cheap trader to meet travel needs other than Orlando.  

If OP could live with studio units in DVC (after all, there have been multiple suggestions OP go the hotel route), would need to stay at AKV when the kids come (because these units sleep 5).  Might not need to buy there, that ones not too hard to trade in @7 month mark.  Could get initial purchase in OP budget (resale) & MF would be in the $800/yr range.

So one approach:
1.  Buy DVC resale 160 ish points, use this for WDW/Orlando stays: purchase price $9000-$12000, MF ~$800/yr, total cost over 10 years $20,000ish
2.  Pick up a free trader, say SDO, with MF in the $400/yr range.  Total cost over 10 years including II membership & exchange fees $6000ish

Yes, that would put OP somewhat above their 10 year budget of approx. $20,000.  However, the DVC can likely be sold at the 10-year mark for $4-6,000.  They couldn't count on that, but it would not be an unreasonable number to plug in when looking at the math.  Thus, the DVC + other trader idea is actually probably within their budget.

Just a thought, we own DVC and will say it is barely an ok value.  Hyatt way better.  But DVC might work well for these folks.

H


----------



## Corsy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the insight...I thought I read a lot of bad things about Bonnet Creek here?  Also I really don't know of wyndam's where I go, can anyone answer whether Hilton, Hyatt or Marriott would allow the less frequent time and use of hotels?  It's all very confusing Bc there seems to be differing opinions about whether a ts is for me and the value of a vacation club!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

In general, converting to hotel points is a poor value.  If you would rather stay in hotels, then I would not bother with buying a timeshare.

Bonnett Creek is very popular - you can read some bad reviews about every resort, but overall - it has a good rating.

You choices will be a lot broader if you aren't locked into ONLY 4 day vacations.  Most timeshare systems are set up for reservations of 7 nights.  Honestly, if you started taking 7 day vacations, you'd never go back to 4 days.  Especially with kids, it's a lot of trouble to pack up and travel for only 4 days.  A week makes it a lot more worthwhile, and there is certainly enough in Orlando to keep you busy for 7 days at a time.  Your kids are out of school the whole summer - I think you should reconsider that position.  I'm a teacher myself, so I'm locked into the school schedule - vacationing during school holidays is very doable.

Personally, if I could only take 4 day vacations, and I wanted to visit Orlando, I wouldn't buy a timeshare.  For 4 night trips, I'd just rent from other timeshare owners.  There are LOTS of inexpensive timeshare rentals in Orlando.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 21, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Thanks for the insight...I thought I read a lot of bad things about Bonnet Creek here?  Also I really don't know of wyndam's where I go, can anyone answer whether Hilton, Hyatt or Marriott would allow the less frequent time and use of hotels?  It's all very confusing Bc there seems to be differing opinions about whether a ts is for me and the value of a vacation club!



Im at Bonnet Creek now..Its a great place.  

No one can make a decision for you, the best we can do is to share our experience.  And we are a diverse group.Sometimes I think we couldnt agree that today is Wednesday.  To expect some agreement among us on what you should do is asking too much.

Rent for a while, use us for our opinions, read...but then decide. Its your decision..after all you will have to live with it...not us


----------



## ScubaKat (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with renting for a while just to visit the different resorts to see what you like..  We were given a great Wyndham points contract here on TUG bargain forum before we visited any of the Wyndham properties..  during the transfer process we rented and visited Wyndham's Ocean Boulevard...  the hubby decided that we wanted something nicer when we vacation.. but I felt bad backing out after we had already agreed and started the transfer process..  for the points we actually traded into a week at AKV in March.. used some points booked a 1BR and traded in SFX for a Marriott Ocean Pointe week in August and the other week for Christmas at The Manhattan Club!  

The subsequent weeks we bought Marriott since we liked the quality of the resorts and they had resorts in locations were we would like to travel.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 21, 2011)

Corsy said:


> Thanks for the insight...I thought I read a lot of bad things about Bonnet Creek here?  Also I really don't know of wyndam's where I go, can anyone answer whether Hilton, Hyatt or Marriott would allow the less frequent time and use of hotels?  It's all very confusing Bc there seems to be differing opinions about whether a ts is for me and the value of a vacation club!



Resale Hyatt and Marriott do not allow you to convert to hotel points.  Buying from developer which allows you to convert is going to cost you $30-70K depending on location.  I am not familiar with Hilton.  You may want to look at Hilton as a TUGger had mentioned that resale Hilton does allow conversion to hotel points.  My opinion is that Wyndam is 3*...


----------



## jarta (Dec 21, 2011)

Corsy,   ...   I am a big fan of Starwood timeshares.  I own 7 of them.  They are (mostly) high quality timeshare resorts in pretty varied locations.  However,

1.  I hope you have rescinded by now.  There is no purchase from Starwood that cannot be duplicated weeks or even months from now.  There is no rush.

2.  The reason I think you should rescind is that you have not yet formulated an overall plan for purchasing and using timeshares (no matter where they are and who is selling them).  At the very least for the Starwood branded resorts (SVO), any developer purchase should be your 2nd or 3rd purchase of a Starwood timeshare week.

3.  Buying anything from Starwood (or any other developer) cannot be done just for the purchase of the week itself.  Resale prices are so cheap that there must be a bonus to purchasing from the developer.  (With Starwood the bonuses are Elite membership at 4 Star or 5 Star Elite, the ability to retro a prior purchase at the same time the developer purchase is made and gobs and gobs of free and discounted rights to purchase Starpoints (Starwood's rewards programs for hotels - which can also be traded out for air miles).

4.  The basic choice is whether you will be OK to trade in the II external system or the Starwood internal SVN StarOption system.  I suggest that you make your Starwood first purchases on the resale market and that the resales be at places you want to go in the very best season and at the 2-br lockoff float level so that they are worth 148,100 StarOptions if you ever want to retro the units as something extra when/if you ever make a Starwood developer purchase.

5.  To my way of thinking, there are only 2 ways to go with Starwood.  Using II and its Starwood preference to make trades and keep purchase prices and annual assessments as low as possible.  Or, being 4 Star or 5 Star Elite and using StarOptions and their flexibility and ease of use and taking full advantage of the Elite benefits.  

However, being an Elite means having lots of weeks, a much greater acquisition cost and much higher yearly assessments due to lots of weeks. And, because of the higher number of 2-br weeks owned, greater travel expense and a requirement that you be able to take off for all those vacations.

In other words, 4 or 5 Star Elite status is not for everyone.  Most people cannot afford it.  If you can, good for you.  It's great.

But, the initial expense of buying a developer week is why I suggest buying 1 or 2 resale units with the possibility of retroing each week for 148,100 StarOptions per week.  That's only if you decide to go with Starwood.

Whatever you do, decide which branded system best fits your needs, have a detailed plan for using what you buy and do not overbuy weeks that you cannot later afford.  GLTY!   ...   eom


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 21, 2011)

Hilton Grand Vacations Club has facilities in Orlando and is high quality. Even buying and using resale, you can convert the HGVC points to Hilton HHonors points. MF are usually around $1000-$1300 a year for a 7,000 point contract. You should look into that group.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Iwe are a diverse group.Sometimes I think we couldnt agree that today is Wednesday.



In Beijing it is Thursday


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 28, 2011)

I know there are many others that have weighed in on the issue, but no one has mentioned that Orlando is the time share capital of the world.  There are ALWAYS trades available in Orlando.  If you are only interested in coming here for the relatively short term, I would buy someplace else that you would like to return to for the long term. 

I do have to agree that it sounds like a traditional time share may not be for you.  Since you say you travel a lot for work, can you join a hotel frequent stay program and stay at the same chain all the time?  That way you build up points you can redeem for free or reduced vacations.  I make my DH do this for his work travel.  Now I am actually looking forward to his two week trip to Asia.  I see it as the equivalent of a free airline ticket and a couple free nights in a hotel room for our summer vacation!


----------



## stevens397 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you should go to www.redweek.com and look at rentals.  While there are some rentals available of less than one week, many of the full week prices are so incredibly low that you could take it, use it only four nights and still feel you did very, very well - for a two bedroom!  And please be aware that these are asking prices!

In this economy, I would strongly urge you to consider renting.  You might pay a tad more than the maintenance fee but there would be no upfront capital cost - and as others have stated, that cost is basically flushed down the toilet.  The resale market is very weak right now and few places are weaker than Orlando.


----------



## Saltydog44 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Another Idea*

Corsy

If you're still thinking - For many years, we worked the points system at Marriott and AA independent of the TS concept.  By using a charge card for EVERYTHING and paying it off each month, we accumulated well over 500,000 points.  This allowed us to stay in hotels and in some cases, villas.  It might not work for you, but when we were working, this gave a us a lot of flexibility.  We now own TS's and although we are not approved by the folks here on the BB because of the way we acquired them, we are really happy.  We continue to work the points for additional flexibility.  Clearly one size doesn't fit all so this is just a thought


----------

